
Palantir discloses $20mm in new funding from a single unidentified backer - askafriend
https://twitter.com/danprimack/status/801552167978995713
======
danpalmer
Why would a company the size of Palantir take investment of such a relatively
small amount at this point in its lifetime?

\- Seems like it's too make the difference between life and death for the
company.

\- Too much to be a personal investment, and I can't imagine the company
generally wanting to do that?

\- I doubt the company needs angel investors with specific skills to help
grow/develop the company in some way, and could just hire for those skills if
needed.

I'm sure there are good possible reasons, and it could be more random, but I'd
be interested to know what motivations a company like Palantir could have in
taking this investment?

~~~
micaksica
This is likely a strategic investment by a major user of Palantir, and neither
party really want to make a big PR deal out of it.

